# Cheap Pid Controller



## nala (16/2/12)

Usually if things appear too cheap to be true - they usually are !

I would like to use a PID for temperature control of my mashing, I have seen the Aubins controller and have no doubt that these are the best but what is the difference between this one and the Aubins except the price ?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PID-Digital-Tem...5#ht_2981wt_698

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280776557335?ss...984.m1423.l2649

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Whiteferret (16/2/12)

nala said:


> Usually if things appear too cheap to be true - they usually are !
> 
> I would like to use a PID for temperature control of my mashing, I have seen the Aubins controller and have no doubt that these are the best but what is the difference between this one and the Aubins except the price ?
> 
> ...




The first one is the PID controller with a relay output that would still need a contactor to drive your element the second is an SSR that you would use on a different PID with an SSR output you could use the above PID with the above SSR if you had a 3-32 Vdc supply to switch it.
The Aubins controller is also a low cost option I recently quoted an omron PID at $270 + GST.
If your after a ramp/soak controller then the price for the omron version is $790 + GST you also need an SSR to drive your load.
The threads I've read about the Aubins seem to indicate that they're ok for their value. :icon_cheers:


----------



## dent (16/2/12)

The trouble with those REX C 100 units is the K thermocouple input isn't very accurate - for mashing it is a problem if your temperature reading is even 2 degrees off. +/-2 degrees is what the specs say, never mind what it actually is. The other issue is that the temperature reading tends to fluctuate hugely depending on the temperature of the REX unit itself, which reflects the poor design of the unit.


----------



## Crusty (16/2/12)

nala said:


> Usually if things appear too cheap to be true - they usually are !
> 
> I would like to use a PID for temperature control of my mashing, I have seen the Aubins controller and have no doubt that these are the best but what is the difference between this one and the Aubins except the price ?
> 
> ...




Can't beat this one

pt100 probe

40A SSR


----------



## nala (16/2/12)

Crusty said:


> Can't beat this one
> 
> pt100 probe
> 
> 40A SSR



Thanks very much - my mind is made up, going for your recommendations.


----------



## Crusty (16/2/12)

nala said:


> Thanks very much - my mind is made up, going for your recommendations.



I have finally got my Rims 3V operational, just doing a crash course in PID programming, they are a little confusing.
I have only run water tests with mine & the pt100 probe is extremely accurate. Having the capabilities to step mash, 30 steps in total is amazing & you'll be hard pressed to find a beer recipe that this controller won't handle, it's awesome. If I can help you out with anything give us a yell. Are you running Herms or Rims?

Forgot to add this too mate.
Cheers


----------



## Tony (16/2/12)

The Aubins gear is good.

I have one of their PID kits running my coffee machine and by god it works great now...... best money i spent in a while.

I also have one of the ramp/soak PID controllers to be installed in the new brew rig when i build it, if i dont use a PLC, which im leaning towards now actually.


----------



## nala (16/2/12)

Crusty said:


> I have finally got my Rims 3V operational, just doing a crash course in PID programming, they are a little confusing.
> I have only run water tests with mine & the pt100 probe is extremely accurate. Having the capabilities to step mash, 30 steps in total is amazing & you'll be hard pressed to find a beer recipe that this controller won't handle, it's awesome. If I can help you out with anything give us a yell. Are you running Herms or Rims?
> 
> Forgot to add this too mate.
> Cheers



This my current set-up, BIAB with a recirculating pump and a STC Controller, I have a spare electric urn which I visualize making into a step mashing facility, I attach a photo of my existing :


----------



## Crusty (16/2/12)

nala said:


> This my current set-up, BIAB with a recirculating pump and a STC Controller, I have a spare electric urn which I visualize making into a step mashing facility, I attach a photo of my existing :
> 
> View attachment 52402



Very tidy. :icon_cheers:


----------



## sponge (17/2/12)

Tony said:


> The Aubins gear is good.
> 
> I have one of their PID kits running my coffee machine and by god it works great now...... best money i spent in a while.
> 
> I also have one of the ramp/soak PID controllers to be installed in the new brew rig when i build it, if i dont use a PLC, which im leaning towards now actually.



What PLC are you looking at Tony?

I was thinking of possibly heading down the RIMS road, and with work I may be able to get a bit of a discount on a couple of main PLC suppliers such as omron, schneider, siemens....

Just depends how much I feel like spending, which knowing me will not start out as much and escelate very quickly once I start looking. Chuck on a HMI for no reason at all, a cheeky ethernet/wi-fi modem for remote control from the house, and ill be brewing from bed in no time...


Sponge


----------

